# Our Sources For Spiritual Wisdom



## seekingsikhi (Oct 1, 2017)

Sat Sri Akhaal, Sangat Ji

I found myself watching a kathaa by someone I'd never seen before.  I wasn't overly moved by the message but he did say some things I found interesting.  When I went to find more information about the individual, I discovered it to be Yogi Bhajan.  I'd never heard anything from him or seen his face, but I'd heard some questionable things about his practices, and  some of the controversial things 3HO is accused of doing.  Some of them seem quite innocent, but I've always agreed that the importance put on Bhajan by its members seems inappropriate - not to mention the scandalous rumors regarding Bhajan's conduct.

I digress.  When I discovered who it was I immediately stopped the video and  switched to some simran, but afterward I found myself wondering if I hadn't done the wrong thing.  Sri Guru Granth Sahib has writings and teachings from many walks of life, and perhaps there was some knowledge I could have gained had I not let my perception of this man's reputation cloud my ability to humbly listen.  Who am I to say "you have nothing to teach me," when I've only just begun to learn myself?  I have no intention of joining 3HO, but that doesn't mean I can't gain some spiritual wisdom or insight from them - right?  As they say, even a broken clock is right twice a day.  Am I wrong to consider this line of thinking?


----------



## RD1 (Oct 1, 2017)

Everything can teach you something, and there is nothing wrong with being open. In fact, openness to other ideas, perspectives, and ways of life should be embraced. We should strive to increase our awareness and understanding. However, we should also remain critical of the information we are taking in. We should not just blindly follow or accept what others say or do. We have to keep a critical and reflective eye and evaluate the information we are taking in. If it really does not seem right, and cross-referencing indicates that something is not right here, then it is perfectly fine to discard whatever we made ourselves open to.

Always be curious and open. But also critique, be analytical. When it comes to Sikhi, our ultimate source is the SGGSJ, and that is what we should refer to for guidance when we are unsure.


----------



## Original (Oct 2, 2017)

Seekers

Allow me few lines to say how beautiful I found your dialogue above. Absolutely inspiring and a model for use elsewhere in the Forum. It'll work wonders.



seekingsikhi said:


> When I discovered who it was I immediately stopped the video


This bit is interesting because of its reminisce to baba Nanak's recitation:* ਨਾ ਹਮ ਚੰਗੇ ਆਖੀਅਹ ਬੁਰਾ ਨ ਦਿਸੈ ਕੋਇ [SGGSJ, 1015], *translation: don't call me good because bad is not a single one]. Moreover, Bhagat Kabir Ji in his native tongue says:* 
                                "bura jo dekhan main chala, bura na milya koi
                                 jo mannh khoja apna, toh mujhse bura na koi"*

                                 translation: I went out to find the bad guy, found not a
                                 single one, but when I sat in meditation I found the bad
                                  within.

As regards your general outlook to moral judgements you're only human and can at best, learn from the good bad n the ugly of this so called kalyug. Evolutionary experimentation is fundamental and should be welcomed, but equally important is the alignment of our moral compass with your own belief n values.

All in all life is the greatest teacher of All - so go for it !

Goodnight !


----------



## sukhsingh (Oct 2, 2017)

seekingsikhi said:


> Sat Sri Akhaal, Sangat Ji
> 
> I found myself watching a kathaa by someone I'd never seen before.  I wasn't overly moved by the message but he did say some things I found interesting.  When I went to find more information about the individual, I discovered it to be Yogi Bhajan.  I'd never heard anything from him or seen his face, but I'd heard some questionable things about his practices, and  some of the controversial things 3HO is accused of doing.  Some of them seem quite innocent, but I've always agreed that the importance put on Bhajan by its members seems inappropriate - not to mention the scandalous rumors regarding Bhajan's conduct.
> 
> I digress.  When I discovered who it was I immediately stopped the video and  switched to some simran, but afterward I found myself wondering if I hadn't done the wrong thing.  Sri Guru Granth Sahib has writings and teachings from many walks of life, and perhaps there was some knowledge I could have gained had I not let my perception of this man's reputation cloud my ability to humbly listen.  Who am I to say "you have nothing to teach me," when I've only just begun to learn myself?  I have no intention of joining 3HO, but that doesn't mean I can't gain some spiritual wisdom or insight from them - right?  As they say, even a broken clock is right twice a day.  Am I wrong to consider this line of thinking?


How very honest of you to share your introspections thank you


----------



## Sikhilove (Oct 3, 2017)

seekingsikhi said:


> Sat Sri Akhaal, Sangat Ji
> 
> I found myself watching a kathaa by someone I'd never seen before.  I wasn't overly moved by the message but he did say some things I found interesting.  When I went to find more information about the individual, I discovered it to be Yogi Bhajan.  I'd never heard anything from him or seen his face, but I'd heard some questionable things about his practices, and  some of the controversial things 3HO is accused of doing.  Some of them seem quite innocent, but I've always agreed that the importance put on Bhajan by its members seems inappropriate - not to mention the scandalous rumors regarding Bhajan's conduct.
> 
> I digress.  When I discovered who it was I immediately stopped the video and  switched to some simran, but afterward I found myself wondering if I hadn't done the wrong thing.  Sri Guru Granth Sahib has writings and teachings from many walks of life, and perhaps there was some knowledge I could have gained had I not let my perception of this man's reputation cloud my ability to humbly listen.  Who am I to say "you have nothing to teach me," when I've only just begun to learn myself?  I have no intention of joining 3HO, but that doesn't mean I can't gain some spiritual wisdom or insight from them - right?  As they say, even a broken clock is right twice a day.  Am I wrong to consider this line of thinking?



I wouldn't judge without knowing the truth.

Everyone can have moments of glory in speaking the Truth.

Ive met some really bad souls in the past who have told me gyan randomly often without even realising it.

God speaks through many for He is All.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 3, 2017)

seekingsikhi said:


> Sat Sri Akhaal, Sangat Ji
> 
> I found myself watching a kathaa by someone I'd never seen before.  I wasn't overly moved by the message but he did say some things I found interesting.  When I went to find more information about the individual, I discovered it to be Yogi Bhajan.  I'd never heard anything from him or seen his face, but I'd heard some questionable things about his practices, and  some of the controversial things 3HO is accused of doing.  Some of them seem quite innocent, but I've always agreed that the importance put on Bhajan by its members seems inappropriate - not to mention the scandalous rumors regarding Bhajan's conduct.
> 
> I digress.  When I discovered who it was I immediately stopped the video and  switched to some simran, but afterward I found myself wondering if I hadn't done the wrong thing.  Sri Guru Granth Sahib has writings and teachings from many walks of life, and perhaps there was some knowledge I could have gained had I not let my perception of this man's reputation cloud my ability to humbly listen.  Who am I to say "you have nothing to teach me," when I've only just begun to learn myself?  I have no intention of joining 3HO, but that doesn't mean I can't gain some spiritual wisdom or insight from them - right?  As they say, even a broken clock is right twice a day.  Am I wrong to consider this line of thinking?




Seekingsikhi ji,

Guru Fateh.

Well, all I can say is that you are not seeking Sikhi but you are already on the Sikhi Path. I commend you for your honest bluntness.

Yes, YB was a naughty dirty man and so was Rajneesh the honcho of OSHO. Both had/have their ardent followers.The former quoted Japji often in a misleading manner and the latter translated it in an awful manner.

One of YB's devout cheilees, _Dev Suroop K. Khalsa, _in her article,'_Japji – The Song of the Soul' _says, "Yogi Bhajan has taught that by reciting different stanzas—or pauris—of _Japji_ eleven times a day, one can access very specific effects. Reciting the Mool Mantra, for example, gives an experience of the depth and consciousness of your soul and can change your destiny to complete prosperity."

You must be aware of the prosperity Gospel in the Christendom which is today's à la mode. Its trailblazer is Pastor Joel Osteen who refused to open his mega church for the flood victims of Hurricane Harvey.

YB was the mama of the prosperity gospel in which he used Sikhi as its billboard and has been very successful ever since with the concoction of Kundalini Yoga as its calling card, which has nothing to do with Sikhi btw. Yogi Tea has been licensed to one of the biggest food multinationals by his widow.

Both were womanisers to the extreme.

The reason I mentioned earlier that you are on the Sikhi path is that you have learnt how to separate the wheat from the chaff, the simple tool that Sikhi offers to all.

Sikhi is like sunshine which shines in the same manner on garbage as it does on a diamond. So, as a Sikh which simply means a student, one learns to learn from the good, the bad and the ugly.
Thanks for reminding us this wonderful trait of Sikhi that many of us ignore.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## notanotherloginplease (Oct 3, 2017)

seekingsikhi said:


> I digress. When I discovered who it was I immediately stopped the video and switched to some simran, but afterward I found myself wondering if I hadn't done the wrong thing. Sri Guru Granth Sahib has writings and teachings from many walks of life, and perhaps there was some knowledge I could have gained had I not let my perception of this man's reputation cloud my ability to humbly listen. Who am I to say "you have nothing to teach me," when I've only just begun to learn myself? I have no intention of joining 3HO, but that doesn't mean I can't gain some spiritual wisdom or insight from them - right? As they say, even a broken clock is right twice a day. Am I wrong to consider this line of thinking?



Very honest !




seekingsikhi said:


> Who am I to say "you have nothing to teach me," when I've only just begun to learn myself? I have no intention of joining 3HO, but that doesn't mean I can't gain some spiritual wisdom or insight from them - right? As they say, even a broken clock is right twice a day. Am I wrong to consider this line of thinking?



Yes, everyone can teach us something, its always good to learn. Thats what word 'sikh' mean literally.

You can always gain some spiritual wisdom or insight from these talks , but then again, you have to be vigilant and always use your own mind and logic as @RD1 said:



RD1 said:


> Always be curious and open. But also critique, be analytical. When it comes to Sikhi, our ultimate source is the SGGSJ, and that is what we should refer to for guidance when we are unsure.




Am I wrong to consider this line of thinking?


No, nothing wrong my friend, rather this is very good thinking. 

Its you who has to decide whats wrong or right. There is no point in believing one person's opinion on other person without knowing the later yourself. 

*All time spent in seeking the truth is worth it.
Good luck.*


----------



## RD1 (Oct 6, 2017)

I like how a common theme in all these posts is that anything and everything can be a teacher. I think this is what really defines being a Sikh, and striving for the truth. We have to always be open, and also reflect, sift through everything occurring around us, and also delve deep within ourselves. Explore outside and within.


----------



## Original (Oct 7, 2017)

RD1 said:


> I like how a common theme in all these posts is that anything and everything can be a teacher. I


spot on !


RD1 said:


> I think this is what really defines being a Sikh


correct...


RD1 said:


> and striving for the truth


..living the truth


RD1 said:


> We have to always be open, and also reflect, sift through everything occurring around us,


..live truthfully with a clear conscience and allow the spiritual you to modulate to your environment naturally. The beautiful you will emerge - the pure, meaning, Khalsa.


RD1 said:


> and also delve deep within ourselves.


..yes, the deeper the dive the higher the consciousness enabling radioactive frequencies to pick up subliminal messages from the hidden recesses of the brain. The colloquial name for this activity is "meditation" or "nam simran".


----------



## Sikhilove (Oct 8, 2017)

RD1 said:


> I like how a common theme in all these posts is that anything and everything can be a teacher. I think this is what really defines being a Sikh, and striving for the truth. We have to always be open, and also reflect, sift through everything occurring around us, and also delve deep within ourselves. Explore outside and within.



Yeah. Niroboah and Nirvair is just accepting everything everyone n everywhere as God. There are no coincidences, everything runs according to hukam.

We're here to Live our lives and learn truth.


----------



## sukhsingh (Oct 8, 2017)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Seekingsikhi ji,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> ...


I find your post completely inappropriate..


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 9, 2017)

sukhsingh said:


> I find your post completely inappropriate..



sukhsingh ji,

Guru Fateh,

It is OK to disagree with others and I am glad you did. Now, we can start a conversation.

Please express your thoughts openly, so we can perform our duties as Sikhs, which is to learn.

Thanks & regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## unhappyinvidious (Oct 15, 2017)

sukhsingh said:


> I find your post completely inappropriate..


I agree with you.


----------



## RD1 (Oct 15, 2017)

sukhsingh said:


> I find your post completely inappropriate..





unhappyinvidious said:


> I agree with you.



I am curious to know why people are finding that post inappropriate?


----------



## seekingsikhi (Oct 16, 2017)

RD1 said:


> I am curious to know why people are finding that post inappropriate?



Best I can figure they objected to the specific allegations being listed so openly.  I hope they're engaged in a constructive conversation via private message.  Admittedly, I'm curious as well.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Oct 18, 2017)

Sabhna jia ka iku data. Everyone is differently made and has a different mind to create different point of view. Incidentally no one is perfect without HIM. let us accept the fact. Never be against any one. Accept what you feel right and do not mind for what is wrong if you cannot correct it. Never enforce your thought on others. Everyone is doing one's allotted task right or wrong. Step 17 of Japuji speaks of countless good and step 18 speaks of countless bad. All are a part of the world; all are working according to His Will. Consider everyone equal and you will find no problem in understanding others.


----------



## sukhsingh (Oct 19, 2017)

Tejwant Singh said:


> sukhsingh ji,
> 
> Guru Fateh,
> 
> ...


Well for a start I find your use of pejoratives inappropriate


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 19, 2017)

sukhsingh said:


> Well for a start I find your use of pejoratives inappropriate


 
SukhSingh ji,

Guru Fateh.

I am not trying to be cheeky here but the term pejorative itself means inappropriate if one has chalked out what pejorative term is used in this particular case.

So, will wait for more details from you.

Thanks


----------



## sukhsingh (Oct 19, 2017)

Tejwant Singh said:


> SukhSingh ji,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> ...



Yes, YB was a *naughty* *dirty* *man* and so was Rajneesh the honcho of.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 20, 2017)

sukhsingh said:


> Yes, YB was a *naughty* *dirty* *man* and so was Rajneesh the honcho of.



Well, I knew the former from a very personal level hence I stand by my comment. Never met the latter personally but I am very well aware of his shenanigans which were not spiritual at all in any sense of the word. I am sure anyone can google both of them and find out more.

Here is something about the latter-http://www.nydailynews.com/news/justice-story/guru-poison-bioterrorrists-spread-salmonella-oregon-article-1.1373864


----------



## sukhsingh (Oct 20, 2017)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Well, I knew the former from a very personal level hence I stand by my comment. Never met the latter personally but I am very well aware of his shenanigans which were not spiritual at all in any sense of the word. I am sure anyone can google both of them and find out more.
> 
> Here is something about the latter-http://www.nydailynews.com/news/justice-story/guru-poison-bioterrorrists-spread-salmonella-oregon-article-1.1373864


You asked me why I thought your post was inappropriate and thereafter in response to me again asked specifically for a example of the pejoratives you employed.. I think by quoting your use of 'naughty dirty man' qualifies my comments...


----------



## sukhsingh (Oct 20, 2017)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Well, I knew the former from a very personal level hence I stand by my comment. Never met the latter personally but I am very well aware of his shenanigans which were not spiritual at all in any sense of the word. I am sure anyone can google both of them and find out more.
> 
> Here is something about the latter-http://www.nydailynews.com/news/justice-story/guru-poison-bioterrorrists-spread-salmonella-oregon-article-1.1373864


You asked me why I thought your post was inappropriate and thereafter in response to me again asked specifically for a example of the pejoratives you employed.. I think by quoting your use of 'naughty dirty man' qualifies my comments...


----------

